# Fargo (TV series).



## Droflet (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm surprised that no one has posted about this excellent show. The writing and acting are superb and the week to week tension is palpable. Billy Bob Thornton's role as the cold blooded hit man is inspired. Highly recommended. 

Anyone else catch up with this little gem?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 17, 2014)

Hands down the best thing I've watched in a long long time.

I mean, the film is a big favourite of mine anyway, but I think I'm enjoying this even more.

All of the actors are knocking it out of the ball park -- especially Billy Bob, holy crap -- and the writing has been absolutely superb. I hope the writer goes on to do other big things, he's got mad talent.

I love all the little nods to the film, like Molly catching up with her friend in the restaurant, and her pregnancy of corse. And oh, when THAT big link to the film appeared I almost died.

It was quite a curveball they threw in two episodes ago when it was suddenly One Year Later, but after the initial disorientation, it has of course turned out to be another stroke of genius. Mostly just to see how much Lester's character has changed. Loved when he clonked Malvo over the head! "Sh*t, Lester" indeed!

Everything is perfect, right down to the music. Especially enjoyed Numbers and Wrench's drumbeat. I'll miss that duo.

Can't wait for when it's released and I can watch it endlessly.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 17, 2014)

Ohhhh, is it started already? I meant to watch it, but time has slipped by too quickly. When is it on, and where? (Bearing in mind that I'm talking to people on the other side of the world, of course.)


----------



## Lenny (Jun 17, 2014)

The final episode airs on FX tonight, Dusty. It's well worth finding and watching it all, if you can.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm one episode behind...enjoying it!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh, lordy. The final episode? I'd better just wait until it's all available, so I can start at the beginning!

Err...how many are there?


----------



## Lenny (Jun 17, 2014)

Just the ten for now.

No news on a second series yet, but it's looking very likely, considering the reception.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 17, 2014)

Seriously, I've missed nine episodes? I can't imagine where on earth I've been. Or, more to the point, where my husband has been, since he's the one who has the TV on all the time and pays attention to things to watch. I shall henceforth blame him.


----------



## Kylara (Jun 17, 2014)

Just starting it now. Had it on record and forgot about it until this thread reminded me. half way through the first episode and it is good, weird hearing an American accent out of Freeman though! Billy Bob is fabulous.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jun 17, 2014)

FYI the season is a self-contained story. The producers have said that if there's a second season, it would likely involve different characters.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jun 25, 2014)

This is an excellent series. My best friend and I were riveted by it. Alison Tolman is quite the find. I'd never seen her in anything else before but I hope to see her in much more shows in the future.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jun 29, 2014)

Along with True Detectives I thought this was the best show to come out in 2014.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 21, 2014)

Unsurprisingly, Fargo has been renewed for a second series, to air sometime in 2015: ‘Fargo’ Gets Second Season on FX | Variety



> The network announced Monday at Television Critics Association that it has renewed the adaption of Joel and Ethan Coen’s popular film, which recently racked up an astounding 18 Emmy nominations. Similar to HBO’s “True Detective,” this new story will feature different characters (and actors), a new time period and a different “true crime” story that will unfold over the course of 10 episodes. It will air in fall of 2015 at the earliest.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Aug 7, 2014)

Lenny said:


> Unsurprisingly, Fargo has been renewed for a second series, to air sometime in 2015: ‘Fargo’ Gets Second Season on FX | Variety



This is excellent news.


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 7, 2014)

I recommend the series soundtrack CD - I've played the damn thing to death...


----------

